# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Tomodachi Koi Farm Keeping Contest Tancho Showa Omosako 2015

## Admin Forum

*TOMODACHI KOI FARM KEEPING CONTEST TANCHO SHOWA OMOSAKO 2015*

*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*

Meningkatkan kemampuan _keeping_ melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkanMenciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baikMemperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan iniSecara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik – baiknya.
*
BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi selama periode 12 bulan. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan _keeping technique_ (_feeding regime_, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya) .

*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama *12 bulan*, sejak Maret 2015 - Maret 2016


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara  menyediakan 12  ekor *Nisai* Koi bersertifikat ex *Omosako Koi Farm*.


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN*

*HARGA
*
*1. Harga 1 (satu) ekor  ditetapkan secara Lelang d**e**n**gan* *s**tart awal Rp. 2.500.000,-
*dengan kelipatan *Rp. 100.000.*

*Aturan Lelang :*

- Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada tanggal 23 Februari 2015 Pukul 00.00 WSK ( Waktu Server KOI's )  dan *berakhir hari Senin 2 Maret 2015 pukul 20.00* waktu Server KOI's

- Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:10 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 20:10 , dan berlaku untuk seterusnya..
- contoh : 20.00-20.10 ada yg bid lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.11-20.20
20.21-20.30 tdk ada yg bid maka lelang berakhir tapi jika ada yg bid lelang diperpanjang 20.31-20.40 dst.
*hanya di batasi maksimal sampai pukul 22.00 WSK , lebih dari pukul 22.01 - dst lelang sudah tidak valid (sah )* 

*2.* Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya

*3.* *Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya Tanggal 15** Maret** 2015*

*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi d**a**r**i** participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka* *panitia BERHAK* *untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2*.

*4*. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOI’s:

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *[email protected]* , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian dan mencantumkan pembayaran/Transfer atas nomer ikan bid lelangnya.

*Hadiah:
*
Juara 1 : 5 Juta Rupiah
Juara 2 : 3 Juta Rupiah
Juara 3 : 2 Juta Rupiah
Tomodachi Prize ( Best Tategoi ) : 1 ekor tosai gosanke , yang akan di tentukan kemudian.

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Ikan berada di Tomodachi Koi Farm , Cisarua - Bogor.
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Tomodachi Koi Farm, Cisarua.
atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Tomodachi dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.
bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

Tomodachi Koi Farm:

*Aseng 0821 1220 6676
Cepi   0815 8682 5568
Email : [email protected]
*
*

TATA CARA PENJURIAN* 

*Ikan wajib di bawa* ke tempat penjurian  yang tanggal dan tempat  akan di tentukan kemudian untuk penjurian pada saat akhir acara ( bulan Maret 2016 ) ( mengikuti schedule dari Tomodachi Koi Farm ).
Tim Juri  akan menentukan juara 1,2 dan 3  dengan ketentuan baku penjurian pada umum nya ( overall beauty ). 


*DONASI :*
10% dari hasil KC ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN :*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.


*Contoh Sertifikat* :










*Video ikan :
*




*Foto Ikan :




*

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Wahh.. keren ni.. colek om slamet, tancho ni..harus ikut

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om TWW ikutan engga ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wahh.. keren ni.. colek om slamet, tancho ni..harus ikut


Denger2 moderator dilarang bid om...  :Laser:

----------


## david_pupu

No 8 2.5 juta

----------


## 7dm

> No 8 2.5 juta


Hahhaha.. Duluan om david..

----------


## GRiffiN

1 @2.5
8 @3jt

----------


## LDJ

Support 
11 @2.5jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 9 paling kerennn   2,5 jt pertamaxxx

----------


## bengkong

Ikutan No 10 2.5jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

mudah2an nanti tancho omosakonya bisa kayak yg di kolam sekarang...

----------


## ipaul888

wah belum apa apa sudah ada yang pamer tancho showa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

already 53 cm

----------


## Admin Forum

> *TOMODACHI KOI FARM KEEPING CONTEST TANCHO SHOWA OMOSAKO 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hadiah:
> *
> Juara 1 : 5 Juta Rupiah
> Juara 2 : 3 Juta Rupiah
> Juara 3 : 2 Juta Rupiah
> ...



*hadiah Best Tategoi :*




*Video :*

----------


## Admin Forum

> *TOMODACHI KOI FARM KEEPING CONTEST TANCHO SHOWA OMOSAKO 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> *WAKTU KEGIATAN*
> Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama *12 bulan*, sejak Maret 2015 - Maret 2016
> 
> 
> *TATA CARA PENJURIAN* 
> ...




*kepada para peserta KC.......penjurian akan di laksanakan , sbb :


Hari            : Sabtu

Tanggal      : 5 Maret 2016

Venue         : Camden House , Kebun Jeruk
(tentative )  


note : ikan harus di bawa ke lokasi penjurian dan sudah di packing dalam plastik lomba.


Happy finishing.................may the best fish win..........
*

----------


## Admin Forum

*
perubahan tanggal Final
kepada para peserta KC.......penjurian akan di laksanakan , sbb :


Hari            : Sabtu

Tanggal      : 12 Maret 2016

Venue         : Camden House , Kebun Jeruk
**Jl. Siantan No. 3 Jakarta Barat 11630


note : ikan harus di bawa ke lokasi penjurian dan sudah di packing dalam plastik lomba.


Happy finishing.................may the best fish win..........*

----------


## Admin Forum

> *
> perubahan tanggal Final
> kepada para peserta KC.......penjurian akan di laksanakan , sbb :
> 
> 
> Hari            : Sabtu
> 
> Tanggal      : 12 Maret 2016
> 
> ...



*Penjurian akan di mulai jam 10.30 WIB....
diharapkan kepada para peserta untuk datang 1 jam sebelum penjurian.....

Terima Kasih.*

----------


## Rotkiv

Mana niy penampakan2 Tancho Showanya.. penasaran.. hehe

----------


## Rotkiv

Kaga di umumin hasilnya disini yak?

----------


## stradivari

Semoga hasil keepingan teman teman akan segera di post disini untuk pembelajaran kita semua  ::

----------


## Admin Forum

*
HASIL PENJURIAN KC TANCHO SHOWA OMOSAKO 2015
*

----------


## stradivari

Thanks sudah di upload fotonya  , cheers  :Thumb:

----------


## grinkz01

mana ini foto2 juaranya ya ? Juara 1, 2, 3 nomor brp ?

----------

